

Ask HN: Who Celebrated Quit Facebook Day? - pook

I held off deleting my never-used account just so I could do it today.<p>How about you?<p>Does anyone have good statistics on how many have quit today, and what percentage of people who committed to quit on quitfacebookday.com actually did so?
======
tjpick
I pre-emptively never joined Facebook.

